# my new budgie



## Oscarbooboo (Dec 6, 2018)

hello, new to the forum, my wife and I have a couple of budgies but just got a brand new baby. can anyone tell me if it is a boy or girl? if she's a little girl I need to change her name from Oscar. thanks for the help!!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome! You have a gorgeous little boy


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Looks like you’ll be able to keep the name Oscar . He sure is a cutie! 

Welcome :wave: glad you could join us. We have all the up to date information on how to keep budgies at their best. To familiarize yourself with our forum, please take a look into the Stickies and Articles provided. You’ll find interesting info on everything from healthcare, diet, behavior, and a lot more. If after reading you still have questions, we’re here for you.

Looking forward to seeing more of your little guy .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Oscar is a gorgeous little boy  I can't wait to see more of him (and meet your other budgies!) around here. 

We're glad you've joined us here on the forums; you've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) then be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Oscar is a precious little boy and a lovely mutation! :001_wub:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

